# Killer Artifact site!



## Jerk (Aug 17, 2010)

Guys, check this site out sometime.

www.artifactsguide.com


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 19, 2010)

That site has got some killer pieces, have to pay to join the forum and see pics, but if yall want a site to learn about artifacts, socialize with some great collectors, not dealers, visit Son Andersons site.  You will be glad you did.  Google it, send him an email and he will sign you up to participate in a forum friendly site with first hand typology knowledge.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 20, 2010)

You don't have to pay to see the forums on there . Artifacts Guide is the best site on the net for deep south *everything* related to artifacts. The guy running that site has several books published about the Best artifacts ever found in the deep South. They even named/help name several point types , so their typology section is second to none ! Yes they sell artifacts, but so does Son. He may not do it on his site , but he has sold points. No difference in my book. I could care less if someone is strictly a collector or a dealer/collector. It's all good stuff !


----------



## apoint (Aug 20, 2010)

Best arrowhead site in the deep south is , 
 riversoftime.com


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 20, 2010)

Apoint, true ..true ...Jacky does have a killer site too ! Thanks for pointing that out !


----------



## Son (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, I like Son's site too. To set the record straight. I was studying typology and collecting before most of those guys were in diapers. Not saying I'm any better, just have more experience. Yes, I have sold and/or traded a few over the years, but never as an artifact dealer. Many were sold due to being in a tight, others at a reasonable cost to help friends fill their typology collections. Most folks know how that can be. My forum is actually for the benefit of The Kolomoki Society Inc. Auto registration is disabled due to spamming. Free to anybody who is ethical and have no history of sticking it to anybody. Just a great bunch of folks who love sharing the hobby.  Jacky Fuller does have a great collection, just had a phone conversation with him recently. Thanks for the kind words pointpuller.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 20, 2010)

One of the problems I have with artifactsguide.com is that some of the point types are wrong.  I enjoy seeing the best of the best, and he has the best of the best, I just don't like seeing things wrong.  I was thumbing through one of his books a few weeks ago and saw 4 or 5 mis-typed points, and I'm not someone who can usually tell if something is right or not but these were pretty blatant misses.  Finding points in context gives you experience on point types and cultural periods, and I've been fortunate to do that over the years.  For me, learning as much as possible is what it's all about and I'm still learning.


----------



## Jerk (Aug 20, 2010)

I enjoyed it because I posted that "blue ball" I found a few weeks ago, and immediately, someone told me what it was exactly......

I appreciated that.


----------



## Dawg Tired (Aug 20, 2010)

Awsome Site Thanks


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 21, 2010)

Jerk said:


> I enjoyed it because I posted that "blue ball" I found a few weeks ago, and immediately, someone told me what it was exactly......
> 
> I appreciated that.



What is it?


----------



## Jerk (Aug 21, 2010)

A Bennington clay marble....made in Germany.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 22, 2010)

Jerk said:


> A Bennington clay marble....made in Germany.



Cool, makes you wonder what in the world it was doing in that creek.


----------



## backyard buck (Aug 22, 2010)

flintdiver said:


> You don't have to pay to see the forums on there . Artifacts Guide is the best site on the net for deep south *everything* related to artifacts.



Yes.Its not just a bunch of dealers as some would want you to believe.It's a great site full of tons of info and awesome pics and great folks willing to help and I guarantee you wont find all the bashing you find at gon over there......!!!!


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 24, 2010)

backyard buck said:


> Yes.Its not just a bunch of dealers as some would want you to believe.It's a great site full of tons of info and awesome pics and great folks willing to help and I guarantee you wont find all the bashing you find at gon over there......!!!!


Glad yall are enjoying the site.  Maybe, and hopefully it has changed.  A few years back I posted some nice stuff on there and got some good info and comments.  When I posted back that I dont sell any artifacts I got the cold shoulder and my posts and pics went without any replies.  Havent been back in a couple years so I cant speak of what they are doing now?  For the post about publishing books and naming types, that doesnt guarantee correct info.  If youve got the money you can get anything published.  Typology is all about time in the DIRT and experience.
 Lots of good artifact sites out there so yall visit them all and find out the ones you like.


----------



## SouthGa. (Aug 26, 2010)

IMO, artifactsguide/Kevin Dowdy is by far the best forum on artifacts from the southeast. I have been hunting/collecting artifacts for 34 yrs and the comradarie and info is hard to beat on this forum. I know they are other great sites out there as in Son and Jacky just to name a few.                                                                     A couple of mths ago a member on this site with severe health problems lost his a/c in his home. Well guess what, Kevin and other members such as fish hawk raised the funds to have a new central unit installed in this members home. Great people and a great site.  David Bailey


----------



## diamondback (Aug 26, 2010)

I know some folks might not like what I say but here goes.I was on that forum alot years ago.IMO most of the stuff they are getting is being found illegally out of flint and suwannee rivers and a few others in ga and fl.When it was made illegal in fl and ga cracked down on collecting artifacts out of the rivers,I stopped doing it.seems alot havent and IMO should be treated as poachers at best.I dont see why it should be illegal to pick up a rock ot of the water ,but the law is the law IMO.

They do know their stuff though,artifacts and fossils.


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 26, 2010)

Diamondback, alot of the water finds you see on there are found with permission. I'm sure as in any collecting hobby you'll have people that buck the system and do "whatever it takes " to get the pieces they want. Just like on here , GON/Woody's , I'm sure there are folks that are posting pics of fish,deer,turkey ,etc that were caught or killed on places where they didn't have permission . Are you going to let that fact keep you from coming to this site to see all the nice legit fish,deer,turkey pics ? It shouldn't, just like ArtifactsGuide.com, there's too much good info on there , and legit pieces ,comoraderie and hospitality to miss out on .


----------



## flintdiver (Aug 26, 2010)

SouthGA, nice finds, and probably one of the best grindstones/metates I have seen ! What county ?


----------



## SouthGa. (Aug 26, 2010)

flintdiver said:


> SouthGA, nice finds, and probably one of the best grindstones/metates I have seen ! What county ?



Thanks flintdiver, I found it in the late 80's in the eastern part of Coffee Co. on Hog Creek.


----------



## kc65 (Aug 26, 2010)

and what has this forum done to encourage others to pursue the hobby of artifact collecting? i dont see scholarships being given out on here, i dont see helping out a friend when the chips are down. i just registered on the g.o.n forum less than a week and all i see on here is bashing in all the forums, i started "lurking" on artifactsguide a while back and i never saw anyone at any time give anyone who ever posted a hard time or made them feel like a second class citizen, i am proud to say ive since became a supporter of artifacts guide and encourage any of the other artifact junkies on here to do the same. just dont bring any drama cause they wont tolerate it like they do here... by the way, its bout 26$ a year to be a supporter of the site, not 15$ a month. money well spent imo. that reminds me, time to renew mine....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright ya`ll, no bashin` folks or any other sites. This is the bottom line.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 26, 2010)

kc65 said:


> and what has this forum done to encourage others to pursue the hobby of artifact collecting? i dont see scholarships being given out on here, i dont see helping out a friend when the chips are down. i just registered on the g.o.n forum less than a week and all i see on here is bashing in all the forums, i started "lurking" on artifactsguide a while back and* i never saw anyone at any time give anyone who ever posted a hard time or made them feel like a second class citizen,* i am proud to say ive since became a supporter of artifacts guide and encourage any of the other artifact junkies on here to do the same. just dont bring any drama cause they wont tolerate it like they do here... by the way, its bout 26$ a year to be a supporter of the site, not 15$ a month. money well spent imo. that reminds me, time to renew mine....



I was given a hard time and I have no reason why.  I have friends that use that site exclusively and they do have some killer points.


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 26, 2010)

i am a member of the the guide.  I for one think its a great site.  I think kevin has spent alot time to try to make it a good site.  Do temps flare?  ocassionly just as in here.  I dont know of another site where funds have been raised to help a member in dire need.  This has happened more than once.  I think that it is truely the BOB.


----------



## BOHUNTER (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Nic somethings just rub me the wrong ways. 

The sites are great lots of info, fellowship and education for all. I would be on KDs all day, but its apparent I put out his fire with facts. I consider all of those guys my friends but 3. I hope they feel the same for people who protect the hobby and friendship as I do. Sons site is great too, lots of info and education. 

I wasnt around for the peeing matches, so I have no ill feelings towards any of whoever or whatever happened and frankly dont give a flip. I base my decisions on my dealings. This isnt the place to discuss this and I know that. Just felt people need to know the truth and not ASSUME things from the past. 

Jackie is one of the nicest guys youll ever meet, knowledgable and honest. I truely like his presence. 

No one has ever done harm to me either in dealings or friendship, but the owner removed someone who knows more about the making of points and projectiles than 99% of those guys, with the site revolving around points, questions to be answered, why cut me out, he made a decision that affected everyone there, he took away your education.

SO ... I dont mind ya removing it Nic, I think you know who I am. It just demonstrated the different people in the business. 

Steve Holloway


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2010)

diamondback said:


> I know some folks might not like what I say but here goes.I was on that forum alot years ago.IMO most of the stuff they are getting is being found illegally out of flint and suwannee rivers and a few others in ga and fl.When it was made illegal in fl and ga cracked down on collecting artifacts out of the rivers,I stopped doing it.seems alot havent and IMO should be treated as poachers at best.I dont see why it should be illegal to pick up a rock ot of the water ,but the law is the law IMO.
> 
> They do know their stuff though,artifacts and fossils.



Water finds comprise 90% of my collection and not the first one either land or water was obtained illegally.I have always had the blessings from the land owner.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 28, 2010)

what a misleading title, lol dude when I read that Im thinking artifacts......this was a killer site







and this is still a killer site


----------



## BOHUNTER (Aug 28, 2010)

Is it legal to dive for artifacts in river and stream bottoms or along the coast? 
No. The state claims all navigable river and stream bottoms as well as the ocean bottom out to three miles from the coastline and artifacts/submerged cultural resources found on these bottoms (OCGA 12-3-80 to 83). The state may grant permits for investigation, survey, and recovery activities if the public interest is served. Diving to look at or photograph submerged cultural resources requires no permit. For information about permit application or the law, contact the Georgia Department of Natural Resources at 404-656-2840. 

http://www.georgiaindiancouncil.org/Documents/artifact_collecting.html

STEVE


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 28, 2010)

BOHUNTER said:


> Is it legal to dive for artifacts in river and stream bottoms or along the coast?
> No. The state claims all navigable river and stream bottoms as well as the ocean bottom out to three miles from the coastline and artifacts/submerged cultural resources found on these bottoms (OCGA 12-3-80 to 83). The state may grant permits for investigation, survey, and recovery activities if the public interest is served. Diving to look at or photograph submerged cultural resources requires no permit. For information about permit application or the law, contact the Georgia Department of Natural Resources at 404-656-2840.
> 
> http://www.georgiaindiancouncil.org/Documents/artifact_collecting.html
> ...



The key words are navigable and private land.  You can even dredge in GA if it's on private land and a non-navigable stream.


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 28, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> The key words are navigable and private land.  You can even dredge in GA if it's on private land and a non-navigable stream.



i agree with bow.  navigable has been debated in court many times.  I think its best to have a conversation with local DNR and get their view on the stream.  We only have one river that they consider navigable water.  The others are open if u have permission.  I was actually told by DNR, its no different than surface collecting, except its underwater.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 28, 2010)

Heres a creek thats NOT navigable.The only way your gonna get up or down it is by FOOT.


----------



## BOHUNTER (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm.. So a river that the waters might be shallow at the mouth could be impassable, and determined not navigable! If you had access to a river that was locked in between by sinkholes, then actually by definition the water way is not navigable. If this is correct that it is, then a comparrison could be made as a bath tub is also navigable, but the distance isnt very far. 

Hmmmmmm Is it worth the argument though! Unless youare caught in the act of, then having artifacts on a boat is just artifacts on a boat. Its not against the law to possess artfacts. 

something to think about...


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 30, 2010)

A "navigable stream" is defined as "a stream which is capable of transporting boats loaded with freight in the regular course of business either for the whole or a part of the year. The mere rafting of timber or the transporting of wood in small boats shall not make a stream navigable." OCGA 44-8-5 (a).


just like its not illegal to dive and simply look at artifacts


----------



## diamondback (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the law is different in GA and FL.I think that all running streams,rivers in FL are considered public/state land,but in Ga streams and rivers are considered to be privately owned .So all diving for artifacts in FL is not legal,but looking for sharks teeth is.In Ga you must have owners written permission to look for artifacts land or water but you cant look for artifacts in state land or water,but you can for fossils and teeth.lots of folks still do it in the flint all the time.I just dont like having to look over my shoulder to do anything illegal so I quit.And my collection also quit growingI dont know what it is about collecting points that make it so addicting.I have seen the damage to shoals and on land that people do in the name of 'rescueing'and just didnt care for it much.


----------

